# Nikon D600 leaked



## sim667 (Jun 21, 2012)

I dont know if its of interest to anyone, but I've been looking at upgrading my d200 so this is of interest to me.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/14/nikon-d600-pictures-leak-offers-full-frame-snapping-at-a-crop-f/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 21, 2012)

Ooooh, interesting....


----------



## weltweit (Jun 21, 2012)

Hmm FX at a DX price, I could be interested too....
Wonder what that price might be though.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't like the way Nikon seem to have forgotten logic in their model numbering. It used to be D100 / 200 / 300 reasonable dslr models - D2H D1 D3 D4 professional models .. now there are d5100 models and all sorts ...


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2012)

I really don't like the way that Nikon cameras look.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 21, 2012)

Will dx lenses work on an FX camera?


----------



## sim667 (Jun 21, 2012)

editor said:


> I really don't like the way that Nikon cameras look.


 
As long as they do the job, what does it matter what they look like?

Im not totally keen on the way canons look tbh...... but what stopped me from buying one is they felt flimsy.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 21, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Will dx lenses work on an FX camera?


They produce a smaller circle of light than a FX lens so they will (usually) fit and fire but you will have a large vignette where there should be image. Basically NO!!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 21, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Will dx lenses work on an FX camera?


I would think that would give a horrible vignetting effect. You would then have to crop the rectangular centre out of it. Not a lot of point doing it.

I doubt if the new FX Nikon will be as cheap as a DX model. They would have to cut a lot of corners in terms of features or quality to get the price down. Nikon won't do that surely? Also they have their own existing models to sell and upgrade. The price rumour is just that I think. It is always the same when a new model is leaked, a lot of guesswork and fiction gets into the story.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 21, 2012)

weltweit said:


> They produce a smaller circle of light than a FX lens so they will (usually) fit and fire but you will have a large vignette where there should be image. Basically NO!!


 
fucksticks.

I wont be getting one then.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 21, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I doubt if the new FX Nikon will be as cheap as a DX model. They would have to cut a lot of corners in terms of features or quality to get the price down. Nikon won't do that surely? Also they have their own existing models to sell and upgrade. The price rumour is just that I think. It is always the same when a new model is leaked, a lot of guesswork and fiction gets into the story.


Quite likely that is true. Shame because I really like the idea of a big viewfinder, I played with someone's FX film 35mm camera and was really impressed with the viewfinder.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been hanging on for Nikon to do a reasonably priced full frame camera for years. I've got a couple of lovely old wideangle lenses waiting


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 21, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Quite likely that is true. Shame because I really like the idea of a big viewfinder, I played with someone's FX film 35mm camera and was really impressed with the viewfinder.


What?


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2012)

sim667 said:


> As long as they do the job, what does it matter what they look like?


Oh come on - the look and feel of a camera plays a big part for many people.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Oh come on - the look and feel of a camera plays a big part for many people.


 
srsly?? 

Feel i can understand...... look, no?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 21, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> What?


my understanding is that viewfinders in fx are larger than dx.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 21, 2012)

Makes a difference to me. If it's something you are going to use a lot, it's nice to not groan every time you look at it.

One of the only things I dislike about my Lumix is that it just look like a generic DSLR (even if it isn't) right down to the traditional massively-logoed strap, which is the only way you can tell a lot of them apart.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 23, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I would think that would give a horrible vignetting effect. You would then have to crop the rectangular centre out of it. Not a lot of point doing it.
> 
> I doubt if the new FX Nikon will be as cheap as a DX model. They would have to cut a lot of corners in terms of features or quality to get the price down. Nikon won't do that surely? Also they have their own existing models to sell and upgrade. The price rumour is just that I think. It is always the same when a new model is leaked, a lot of guesswork and fiction gets into the story.



FX cameras often have a 'DX crop' mode, which mean you can use DX lenses without vingetting or having to manually crop afterwards. Obviously there's not much point buying an FX camera unless you'll ultimately use the whole snsor, though; the real purpose of the DX crop mode is to let you speed up the camera and reduce file-size when you don't need the camera's full pixel count and aren't worried about what's going on at the edge of the frame.


----------

